# Wheel studs



## Rednekid (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a 2011 outlander 800 xt. i over-torqued the wheel studs causing some of the lug nuts to come off while riding it. I am going to replace the studs but the only part number i could find was for an 08 and was wondering if they used the same studs. The part number for the 08 is 250300034.


----------

